# When you see this in the mirror.....



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

....Move over!! 












Asim


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice.:thumbsup:
Tell us more.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Smoothed in N1 vents? Looks much better, atleast they're straight aswell!!


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

blitzman said:


> Nice.:thumbsup:
> Tell us more.


600hp / 680nm at all 4 hubs. 
Garrett gt4088r turbo, 1.7/8 bar. 99Vpower fuel.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

LiamGTR said:


> Smoothed in N1 vents? Looks much better, atleast they're straight aswell!!


Nope, it the Trust / Gracer frontbumper (and sideskirts)


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Nope, it the Trust / Gracer frontbumper (and sideskirts)


So thats wht the vents are straight then! lol, nice to see :runaway:


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

"Trust / Gracer frontbumper" looks great.
Have you got any more pics?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Is this Dave's old R32?


----------



## mrjolly (Aug 1, 2009)

*snap!*

not as shiny as yours!!!
not been washed for over a year.








does look the bee's though!!
best looking kit ive seen on a skyline
i would say that though lol
oh yes i'll move over!


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

blitzman said:


> "Trust / Gracer frontbumper" looks great.
> Have you got any more pics?


Just a few random pics i found..


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

paul creed said:


> Is this Dave's old R32?


Nope. Ive owned this car since 2003  And i dont know who dave is


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@Asim: As good as usuall....very nice car:thumbsup:


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

EvolutionVI said:


> @Asim: As good as usuall....very nice car:thumbsup:



Thanks Alex :smokin:


----------



## eastuneyin (Apr 17, 2010)

Nice. I like Nismo GT4 rims~


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

eastuneyin said:


> Nice. I like Nismo GT4 rims~


The wheels are Rota GTR`s, not Nismo GT4


----------



## eastuneyin (Apr 17, 2010)

Asim R32GTR said:


> The wheels are Rota GTR`s, not Nismo GT4


oh really? it look like GT4~


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

eastuneyin said:


> oh really? it look like GT4~


That's the idea! 
Nice car mate. I'm liking the colour with the wheels !


----------

